# Post the Christmas tree of your city!



## gui_x_ (Dec 11, 2008)

Sao Paulo:



















Rio de Janeiro:


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

London


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Daley Plaza, Chicago:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*


----------



## Abu 3Leish (Dec 16, 2007)

*BEIRUT,LEBANON*


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

*Hoofddorp, the Netherlands*










*The Biggest Christmas Tree In The World* - _IJsselstein | the Netherlands_ - *Gerbrandytower - 367m*

First it wasn't sure if the lights will go on this year, because of the financial crisis. 
But a Dutch singer payed the missing costs to let it be the biggest tree again.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

There is one in Zürich Main station:


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

One of the most famous Christmas tree out there.


*Rockefeller Center's Christmas Tree, NYC:*


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

*香港*

By H.L. Tam


----------



## Accura4Matalan (Jan 7, 2004)

Preston, UK









by Tony Worrall at flickr.com


----------



## jieloe (Jun 14, 2007)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
by CGAtlan 









by chrissuderman 









by mcontento21 









by ...cYc...









*Penang, Malaysia*
by michaelooi 









by invernokl2 









by BHOoi Imaging


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

this is just a great image, a Friday Mosque and a showpiece Xmas tree:

Beirut


----------



## Abu 3Leish (Dec 16, 2007)

^^thank you  here's some more of beirut 
Mohammad Al Amine mosque (same one in the picture above) and the Maronite St.Georges Cathedral merely feet apart, a few nights ago : 










please visit the lebanon forums to see more pictures of our wonderful country at :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=694


----------



## nestor morales (Feb 1, 2008)

do muslims celebrate the christmas????


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro
The world's largest floating Christmas tree (Guinness Book of Records)*









*By: kenjiys, of Flikr*









*By: kenjiys, of Flikr*









*By: kenjiys, of Flikr*


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

nestor morales said:


> do muslims celebrate the christmas????


In Lebanon, *everybody* celebrates christmas!


----------



## krzysiu_ (Jun 6, 2006)

*Gdańsk, Poland*










photo from: http://blog-fotograficzny.blogspot.com


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

More of *Beirut- Lebanon*


----------



## ale26 (Sep 9, 2005)

Toronto:

This is in the Toronto Eatons Centre, A Major Shopping Mall Downtown(Taken at Night) With a Swarovski Decorated Tree (There are 10 000 Diamonds and Crystals on the tree, it's quite beautiful!)









City Hall:




































New Years( See all the heads near the bottom?):


----------



## thib8500 (Jun 12, 2006)

The one in La Part Dieu commercial center, Lyon (France) (from www.citizenside.com)


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

札幌
sapporo


----------



## Argox (Dec 21, 2008)

amazing


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

*Baku, Azerbaijan*


----------



## Chucky.LB (Oct 16, 2007)

well Beiruts already been posted so heres some from a northern town in Lebanon called Bnachii:cheers:


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

krull said:


> One of the most famous Christmas tree out there.


so famous that I never heard of it.

anyway, *Povoa*, Portugal!


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

PedroGabriel said:


> so famous that I never heard of it.


Your ignorance doesn't negate the fact that it is one of the most well-known Christmas Trees. 




ale26 said:


> Toronto:
> 
> This is in the Toronto Eatons Centre, A Major Shopping Mall Downtown(Taken at Night) With a Swarovski Decorated Tree (There are 10 000 Diamonds and Crystals on the tree, it's quite beautiful!)
> http://wvs.topleftpixel.com/photos/2005/12/christmas_tree_eaton_centre.jpg
> ...


Forgot the one at Dundas Square: 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/c453y/











And at the TD Centre:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wyliepoon/


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

*Lisbon, Portugal *


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

monkeyronin said:


> Your ignorance doesn't negate the fact that it is one of the most well-known Christmas Trees.


mine and most people that I know if not everybody, but I cant ask them because already forgot the name. your acknowledgment doesnt make that tree famous neither.


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

PedroGabriel said:


> mine and most people that I know if not everybody, but I cant ask them because already forgot the name. your acknowledgment doesnt make that tree famous neither.


Maybe you and the few people you know. Since you forgot the name of the tree that doesn't mean the people you know doesn't know or heard about it. Keep asking. Also I guess you must not watch American films. It has been film so many times. But most visitors to NYC already seem to KNOW about that christmas tree. I get ask a lot about it. There are more nice christmas trees in NYC actually that I haven't posted. Nobody ask about them. But the Rockefeller tree is the 'famous' of them all.


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

*Bryant Park Christmas Tree (NYC):*


----------



## Madman (Dec 29, 2003)

We've had many bigger, flashier, more pompous trees on here, but i think the sentiment of this tree is far more poignant and more in the spirit of xmas we should encourage.




Jaeger said:


> London


----------



## Jo (Jul 6, 2003)

PedroGabriel said:


> so famous that I never heard of it.


Rockefeller Center's tree is really famous, not just among Americans, but all over the world. I knew it since I was a kid and I've never been over there. I guess the one in Trafalgar Square in London is very famous as well.

Anyway, here is one of Stockholm's christmas trees. It also claims to be the world's largest of its kind (38 meters tall), and is made up of several trees joined together. I prefer the more natural looking christmas trees to the cone shaped ones though


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

PedroGabriel said:


> so famous that I never heard of it.


Uhmmmm.... never having heard of the tree at Rockefeller Centre is sort of like saying you have never heard of beaches in Rio, or the Sydney Opera House, or Big Ben in London!  
The tree at Rockefeller Centre is a gift every year from Canada to the citizens of New York City. 

In my books, the best Christmas trees are the real ones. Here was our tree in front of the Toronto City Hall last night:


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

the same as like saying you have never heard about the moon. :yes:



:lol:


sorry if that's important for you, but never heard about anything of that, nor the tree, neither the place. And I'm a well informed guy, so heard about other stuff you talked. And those comparisons are a bit far fetched.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I see; I guess we all have different life experiences. In any case, it is a very beautiful sight and one that most people enjoy very much when they go to New York City around Christmas.


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*


----------



## gustavoalonso (Mar 16, 2007)

Durango City in México


----------



## Xabi (Nov 8, 2004)

Bilbao,

*Christmas tree at Indautxu square:*


















































*Bilbao at Christmas*


----------



## pokistic (May 8, 2007)

NYC tends to have the nicest, 'real' Christmas trees. The Rockefeller Center one is probably the biggest 'real' tree out there. Isn't there one on Wall Street area? I though I saw one there before.


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

pokistic said:


> Isn't there one on Wall Street area? I though I saw one there before.




*Wall Street Christmas tree (NYC):*


----------

